# [solved] file password mit apache ?

## Mgiese

hi,

ist es mit apache moeglich eine einzelne dateien mit passwort zu versehen ?

mfg

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

In nen eigenen Ordner schubsen und ne .htaccess datei schreiben und in den Ordner packen.

Sebastian

----------

## sirro

Solange es nur um das Passwort zur Anmeldung geht und nicht eine Dateiverschluesslung auf der Platte oder aehnliches:

```
<Files test.txt>

AuthType Basic

AuthName "Blabla"

AuthUserFile /path/to/group/.htgroup

Require valid-user

</Files>
```

Wäre für alle

FilesMatch könnte auch reguläre Ausdrücke. Mehr Beispiele gibt es bei Google oder in der Apache-Doku.

----------

